# Buying Propylene Glycol



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

I spent a better part of the morning trying to buy propylene glycol since a little bottle of 50/50 costs $7 and a quart of PG costs $5. 

And yes I know I should buy the beads and will buy the beads but not just yet. 

Anyway, you would think I was looking to buy nuclear waste or something. Most of these young bimbo's at the counter got this glazed look in thier eyes and the responses ranged from...."ohhhhh", to "you need a perscription for that." Finally got a small family owned pharmacy to actually look it up and it will be in tomorrow.

I just gotta get me a pound of beads.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Drives ya nuts eh? I made my own little humidifier as they are not readily available here, or a least weren't when I needed one. Took me ages to find the stuff, seems as though pharmacies don't use it as much as they use to.

And yeah, I gotta get some beads to.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

pierce652 said:


> I spent a better part of the morning trying to buy propylene glycol since a little bottle of 50/50 costs $7 and a quart of PG costs $5.
> 
> And yes I know I should buy the beads and will buy the beads but not just yet.
> 
> ...


I have a little family operated pharmacy that lets me call in my order, then calls me when it's in. Usually two days. Since beads though ............


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Get your phone book out and start calling pharmacies and ask them if they do compounding. If they say yes they will have and know what propylene glycol is. A compounding pharmacist creates medications from scratch or alters their form or their tastes. Pharmacies use propylene glycol to compound medicines. 
Examples being:
1)Unable to swallow tablets or capsules. 
2)Allergic to preservatives or dyes. 
3)Subject to complex side effects from dosage. 
4)Need a medicine which has been discontinued. 
5)Need natural ingredients as opposed to synthetic ingredients. 

Too much info??


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Call a farm/vetinary supply store. Propylene Glycol is used to treat ketosis (sp?) in dairy cattle. A gallon of the stuff should run you $15 - $20.

-Matt-


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Call a farm/vetinary supply store. Propylene Glycol is used to treat ketosis (sp?) in dairy cattle. A gallon of the stuff should run you $15 - $20.
> 
> -Matt-


Damn! Thats cheap! I think I paid 15 bucks for a pint at the pharmacy. Got it 2-3 years ago and still have most of it left. Now I just got to figure out what to do with a gallon of it!! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You might also talk to Refill... as the name indicates...


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is a good site for PG. 
Runs about $10 a pint and $16.00 a gallon.
*Link*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good find Last Chick. My sister is a pharmacist and she gets it for me all the time. If anyone is realy having trouble getting it and needs it PM me. I will see what I can do. The price is whatever wholesale is and then add shipping whatever thet cost.


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

LastClick said:


> Here is a good site for PG.
> Runs about $10 a pint and $16.00 a gallon.
> *Link*


Thank you so much Senor Last Click! I got my gallon today from your link and have mixed up a load of 50/50 solution for my humi's and gift bottles for my stogie smokin' family and friends. You are going to make me look like a hero for very little Pesos! Much appreciated!!


----------

